# which is the better union in Alameda County, CA?



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

*which is the better apprenticeship program in Alameda County, CA?*

In terms of job stability, and training. WECA, IBEW, or ABC, JATC, etc?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

greaselightning said:


> In terms of job stability, and training. WECA, IBEW, or ABC, JATC, etc?


 
The Plumbers Union.

IBEW & JATC = same thing = NECA

WECA & ABC = samething = Open Shop Associations

Did you join ET to help stir the pot?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> In terms of job stability, and training. WECA, IBEW, or ABC, JATC, etc?


 If the interest calls you towards the IBEW the local#595 will cover your area(925)556-0595


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Last time I checked, books in local 595 were not moving much. Same with local 6.

If I were you, I'd look for work as a helper for an open shop in the county, and go from there.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Last time I checked, books in local 595 were not moving much. Same with local 6.
> 
> If I were you, I'd look for work as a helper for an open shop in the county, and go from there.


Actually they do have many on book 1 and a couple hundred on book2 but in the last month on several ocassions it has gone all the way through both books(yes they were probably bad calls) 3 days ago in the LA times it was reported that 3 billion dollars was being appropiated for upcomming construction in the Dublin area. As far as Local #6 they have a high rise coming up within a month or so that will clear their books in due time.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I talked with a couple of local six guys this week (one jw and one apprentice) at B&K electric supply house and they said they were struggling for sure.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Well here's my situation.

I am applying to a lot of training programs, and there a few IBEW Local's accepting applicants right now, but they are in cities quite far from where I live. I really don't want to relocate.. Because I like it here in the East Bay where I live right now. I'm still considering whether or not to apply to those areas.

Should I wait it out for Local 6 & 595 (and rest of the unions within my area) to start taking in apprenticeships again or relocate? How long do you guys think the wait will be? Is it easy to transfer to other Locals within the IBEW when you are an apprentice?

WECA in sacramento, and ABC golden gate chapter were taking in applications, which I applied for, but are these programs non union? If so, is non-union bad? Like, is IBEW Union apprenticeships a better program?


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> The Plumbers Union.
> 
> IBEW & JATC = same thing = NECA
> 
> ...


Yup, I've taken some ET classes at a community college. Just to get a feel of electrical work. The stuff we learned comes pretty naturally to me and I think I would do very well in this field.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

greaselightning said:


> Yup, I've taken ET classes at a community college. The stuff we learn comes pretty naturally to me. I think I would do very well in this field.


ET=this website.


Where do you live?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Sh/t I don't got all night...

Come on Grease.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> ET=this website.
> 
> 
> Where do you live?


Oh I thought he meant electrical training classes. lol

I live in Albany CA right now.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

greaselightning said:


> Oh I thought he meant electrical training classes. lol
> 
> I live in Albany CA right now.


Okay good. Nice place i worked near there in richmond today. have you ever done any electrical work, been a helper, apprentice?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Literally, :yawn:


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Okay good. Nice place i worked near there in richmond today. have you ever done any electrical work, been a helper, apprentice?


You already gave me that advice on being a helper. I will look into it. thank you
p.s. yes I have done a little electrical work.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> Well here's my situation.
> 
> I am applying to a lot of training programs, and there a few IBEW Local's accepting applicants right now, but they are in cities quite far from where I live. I really don't want to relocate.. Because I like it here in the East Bay where I live right now. I'm still considering whether or not to apply to those areas.
> 
> ...


--------

bump


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I just spent the whole night searching this site, and found the answers to my previous questions.

The only thing I'm wondering at the moment is will taking Electrical classes and pre-calculus at a community college improve my chances at getting into the union apprenticeship program's selection process? Or am I over-working myself?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> Hey guys, I just spent the whole night searching this site, and found the answers to my previous questions.
> 
> The only thing I'm wondering at the moment is will taking Electrical classes and pre-calculus at a community college improve my chances at getting into the union apprenticeship program's selection process? Or am I over-working myself?


If you actually live in the Richmond area, that in Local #392's zone. Local #180 is only 10-15 miles up the road. I have never been throgh the ABC's program so I have no way of knowing what it consist of but I would guess it would have to be close to the same criteria(goverment controls)


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

In my local, some prior electrical classes will help some as it proves aptitude for the schooling. Another thing that also helps is time in the trade. Got a friend that only got in the program the second time he applied after working in the field non union for a while.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Any of you guys know when Local 302, Local 6, Local 595, or 617 are going to start taking in applicants? Those are the ones that are in my area. If I can get in to those, I would rather wait and just take some electrical classes at a community college, and perhaps work as a helper to gain some experience. Those locals I listed are bound to take in applicants again eventually right? Because, if I heard right, they have to each year.

Oh and does job stability differ within each union? Like for example, does one union get more work projects than another.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> Any of you guys know when Local 302, Local 6, Local 595, or 617 are going to start taking in applicants? Those are the ones that are in my area. If I can get in to those, I would rather wait and just take some electrical classes at a community college, and perhaps work as a helper to gain some experience. Those locals I listed are bound to take in applicants again eventually right? Because, if I heard right, they have to each year.
> 
> Oh and does job stability differ within each union? Like for example, does one union get more work projects than another.


Well I can tell you that here in local 340 all apprentices are working and have been for most of the year. Journeyman and apprentice books are different and apprentices will almost always be employed (the current economic situation has changed this however). Locals don't actually have to take applicants each year. I'm going into 3rd year and they just started a 1st year class for the first time since 2008. Job stability is different for some locals but I think the real difference is the type of work (i.e. local 302 does a lot of refineries if I remember right while here in local 340 they are slim to none, I've done mostly commercial and industrial so far). Just my 2 cents


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Hmm I'm still trying to understand how to determine union strength. Anybody know? I got these stats from the IBEW website. Maybe this can tell? If I'm going to have to commit to one Local for the next five years, I'd like to know for certain that it is a good Local. 

*LU:* 340 *Jurisdiction:* CA *Updated:* 6/22/2010
*Classification:* Inside Journeyman Wireman *Referal Hrs:* 8:30 AM
*Scale:* 38.93 *Assessments:* 2.99/hour
*Pension I:* 3.00 *Pension II:* *Annuity:* 
*Vacation:* 12 or 20% *Health & Welfare:* 
*Book I Status:* Slow *Book I Count:* 230
*Book II Status:* Slow *Book II Count:* 329
*Details: * Sound Communications calls have been slow. 34 Installers currently on the books. Inside Book II mostly short calls State Certification and Drug Testing required for majority of all jobcalls in Local 340's jurisdiction /- next re-sign will be MONDAY, 9/13/10 8AM - NOON



*LU:* 332 *Jurisdiction:* CA *Updated:* 6/2/2010
*Classification:* Inside Journeyman Wireman *Referal Hrs:* 6:40am to 8:00am
*Scale:* 47.57 *Assessments:* 7.0
*Pension I:* 7.78 *Pension II:* 2.80 *Annuity:* 
*Vacation:* 0 *Health & Welfare:* 10.83
*Book I Status:* Slow *Book I Count:* 365
*Book II Status:* Not At All *Book II Count:* 61
*Details: * We don't expect to get into Book 2 this summer. Some work for CA State certified or CA State Fire Alarm certified Installers. Sign-in between 6:30am and 5:00pm. California State Certification is required and we follow the I.O. policy for referral procedures which includes a drug free list. I-9 documention is required. Speak to a Business Agent about referral policies. More info @ www.ibew332.org. We do not need welders! The previous refererence for welders was only to state a special skill that we would occasionally dispatch for. That reference has been deleted to avoid confusion.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> Hmm I'm still trying to understand how to determine union strength. Anybody know? I got these stats from the IBEW website. Maybe this can tell? If I'm going to have to commit to one Local for the next five years, I'd like to know for certain that it is a good Local.
> 
> *LU:* 340 *Jurisdiction:* CA *Updated:* 6/22/2010
> *Classification:* Inside Journeyman Wireman *Referal Hrs:* 8:30 AM
> ...



I think it depends on what you consider a good local? the amount of members? the amount of available work? The pay scale? The location? I can tell you that your guaranteed to make way more money in Local 332 (obviously), but you may not work as much, or you may work a lot. If you live in Alameda County I would think you would want to stay closer to home. Go to the IBEW website and check out the jurisdiction maps, and all of the Local websites, if nothing else its interesting to find out what each Local offers and what area they cover. Good luck.


----------

